# Kiwis returning home



## JonoMilne (May 18, 2009)

Gidday, any Kiwis out there who are about to return home from UAE for financial reasons, or have recently done so? Please get in touch with me for an article I am preparing for the Herald on Sunday in New Zealand.

You can email me at jonathan.milne (AT) heraldonsunday.co.nz, or phone me on +64-9-3739356.

Cheers,

Jonathan.


----------

